

Why You Should Absolutely Work for a Startup - genystartup
http://college2startup.tumblr.com/post/6420242367/why-you-should-absolutely-work-for-a-startup

======
whizkiddd
agreed on many counts. I think it's always a great experience and everyone
should give it a try. well everyone who wants to be an entrepreneur at some
point.

